# SMOK Stick One



## GadgetFreak (19/2/16)

Any local vendors bringing these in?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (19/2/16)

This surely looks cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (19/2/16)

It's strange that the PLUS kit comes with a slighter lower amp battery capacity compared to the basic kit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/16)

I'm waiting on a small portable cylinder thing for walk-abouts, like this, but that offers rebuildable RDA base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (19/2/16)

I definitely don't need it, but I want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (19/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I'm waiting on a small portable cylinder thing for walk-abouts, like this, but that offers rebuildable RDA base.


If I remember correctly that tank has a rebuildable base, sold separately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (19/2/16)

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly that tank has a rebuildable base, sold separately.


 
http://www.smoktech.com/kit/micro-one-starter-kit
*RBA BUILDING*
*（ Micro R2 RBA core not included in this kit. Customers who desire it can purchase separately.）


*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Pixstar (19/2/16)

What's the wattage power output on these? Apologies if I missed it.


----------



## acorn (19/2/16)

GadgetFreak said:


> It's strange that the PLUS kit comes with a slighter lower amp battery capacity compared to the basic kit


Difference is the tank, the Plus have a 3.5ml, basic only 2ml, I for one would like the "basic" 2200Mah with plus 3.5ml, makes more sense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Really nice! I like that it comes with accesories, those sort of touches on a product make me want them!


----------



## GadgetFreak (19/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> What's the wattage power output on these? Apologies if I missed it.


Not sure if I am doing it right but this is the values I put in the Ohm's Law Calculator

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Pixstar (19/2/16)

GadgetFreak said:


> Not sure if I am doing it right but this is the values I put in the Ohm's Law Calculator
> View attachment 46206


That's impressive! Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Now this is something I need right now. Been looking for a decent stick style mod to carry around and here you are 
Hello, is it me your looking for  #LionelRitchieSaysItBest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Found it online for $27 pre-order though. Device will only ship on the 24th March.
It's either this or a single battery mech mod like th Fuhattenetc.
Any opinions?


----------



## Pixstar (19/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Found it online for $27 pre-order though. Device will only ship on the 24th March.
> It's either this or a single battery mech mod like th Fuhattenetc.
> Any opinions?


Have you looked at the iJust2 or Kanger Subvod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Found it online for $27 pre-order though. Device will only ship on the 24th March.
> It's either this or a single battery mech mod like th Fuhattenetc.
> Any opinions?


I would personally choose this because mech mods scare the crap out of me. But in terms of performance I think the mech mod would be in a completely different league!


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> Have you looked at the iJust2 or Kanger Subvod?



I was actually considering the iJust2 but then these mechanical mods caught my attention. I know the iJust2 is a great stick but I'm unsure on the Subvod. Have you tried the subvod?

I was dead set on getting a single battery mech mod, got put off the Noisy Cricket after reading some reviews, until I saw this Smok Stick.


----------



## Pixstar (19/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I was actually considering the iJust2 but then these mechanical mods caught my attention. I know the iJust2 is a great stick but I'm unsure on the Subvod. Have you tried the subvod?
> 
> I was dead set on getting a single battery mech mod, got put off the Noisy Cricket after reading some reviews, until I saw this Smok Stick.


I have used the iJust, works very well with my Goblin Mini. The Subvod I have not tried, only held it in my hand. It's my understanding that the Subvod is more aimed at MTL vapers.


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I would personally choose this because mech mods scare the crap out of me. But in terms of performance I think the mech mod would be in a completely different league!



After reading up on the Noisy Cricket I was also put off mech mods. But I figured a single battery mod and higher ohm (0.7-0.9) builds shouldn't be a problem. 
This Smok Stick looks well made and I'm sure it will work for my needs. And as someone already posted it looks good for 70W at full charge


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Pixstar said:


> I have used the iJust, works very well with my Goblin Mini. The Subvod I have not tried, only held it in my hand. It's my understanding that the Subvod is more aimed at MTL vapers.



I'm a DTL vaper so the subvod won't work for me at all. The iJust2 is easily available locally, I might just buy a battery to tide me over till the Smok Stick arrives sometime in April.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

I DTL on my Subvod. It's definitely a much lighter experience than anything you're going to have on something else with a 18650, but I do love it. It probably is aimed more towards the MTL, but no one told me that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (19/2/16)

I would love the Ijust battery with 'n smok TFV4 mini or even a subtank mini but it is going to cost R1 000 if you assemble the kit yourself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I'm waiting on a small portable cylinder thing for walk-abouts, like this, but that offers rebuildable RDA base.


The Ijust2 tank has the ECR coils now. Easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayyan (12/4/16)

Really looking forward to this device. Any vendor have news on an sa release and price?


----------

